# Hilfe mit TV Out (Geforce 4 Ti4200)



## inzzi (16. November 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Habe mir heute ein passendes PC-TV Kabel mit SCART Anschluss für meinen TV besorgt und angeschlossen. Die neuen GraKa Treiber Installiert und das Bild ist mittlerweile sogar am TV-Screen zu sehen.
Mein Problem ist das die ganze Sache noch in Schwarz/Weiss dargestellt wird und ich beim besten Willen keine Ahnung hab wie ich das Bild in Farbe krieg!

Hoff ihr habt mein Problem verstanden und das mir auch jemand helfen kann!

Vielen danke schon mal im vorraus, inzzi


----------



## JojoS (19. November 2004)

Kenne das Problem auch, wenn ich den Scart Anschluss am Fernseher verwende. Hab aber ne andere Grafikkarte. Warum das so ist weiss ich auch nicht aber es funktioniert bei mir mit dem Video-In (Chinch - Stecker) auf der Vorderseite meines Fernsehers.


----------

